# Any FX1 Riders Out There



## creila (Nov 15, 2007)

I am looking at a new FX1 over the net. I am 5'11.5" with a 33.5" inseam. Should I be on a 55cm or a 57cm cross frame. Thanks


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

Im about that size,Ive had both sizes you mentioned and am more comfortable on the 57. The 55 frames I had were a little cramped and had to much seatpost showing,right to max line.


----------

